# need a simple rib rib recipe



## powersmokin (Mar 25, 2010)

Im doing ribs for my foods class presentation in school, and the criteria is minimum 5 ingredients....

Well my usual ribs and stubbs just wont cut it here.

So does anyone have a good sweet and heat recipe for an easy to do rub?? if so, i need it by thursday evening!!!

Thanks in advance yall

*EDIT* Apparently you cant change the title after being published? Meant rib RUB. keys are next to each other.*EDIT*


----------



## graybeard (Mar 25, 2010)

brown sugar
paprika
salt
ground pepper
cayenne
butter
maple syrup


----------



## jspryor (Mar 25, 2010)

My $0.02 would be to buy Jeff's recipe.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 25, 2010)

You can edit the title but sometimes it doesn't seem to change for whatever reason.

That rub graybeard gave you sounds like it would be tasty, not sure about his recipe but I would rub in the dry and then add the maple syrup and butter when foiling.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 25, 2010)

Carolina Rub:

•2 tablespoons salt 
•2 tablespoons sugar 
•2 tablespoons brown sugar 
•2 tablespoons ground cumin 
•2 tablespoons chili powder 
•2 tablespoons freshly ground black pepper 
•1 tablespoon cayenne pepper 
•1/4 cup paprika

Memphis style rub:

4 teaspoons paprika
2 teaspoons salt 
2 teaspoons onion powder 
2 teaspoons fresh ground black pepper 
1 teaspoons cayenne 

Basic Pork Rub:

•1/3 cup paprika 
•1/4 cup sugar 
•3 tablespoons black pepper 
•2 tablespoons salt 
•2 teaspoons dry mustard 
•2 teaspoons cayenne 
•1 teaspoon white pepper

Best Odds Rib Rub:

1/3 cup paprika 
3 tablespoons dry mustard 
3 tablespoons onion powder 
3 tablespoons garlic powder 
2 tablespoons ground basil 
1 tablespoon red pepper 
1 tablespoon black pepper 
1 tablespoon salt
Add 1 tablespoon brown sugar to sweeten

The above are from About.com Barbque and Recipes section


----------



## deltadude (Mar 25, 2010)

There is a thread just a couple days old.. Best Rib Rub in the Universe...
BRITU.

Check it out.... for Rub


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 25, 2010)

It looks like Pops set you up on this one for sure. I would use one of those. I plan on coping them for myself too.


----------



## powersmokin (Mar 25, 2010)

I think ill try  the best odds. Name sounds good. Sounds easy too. Now I just gotta find 6 hours to cook this between school, and my 2 jobs a day


----------

